# Algorithm posters and more! (CLS :e)



## StachuK1992 (Jun 23, 2010)

I couldn't really think of a good title for this, or for that matter, a good board to put this in, as it falls under a number of categories; so here it is.

So, I realized the other day that I have a 13x19" printer in my house.
I thus made what I think are awesome CLS posters.
Right now, I only have copies *with* highlighting certain triggers, but I will soon have other versions of this for grabs as well.

So, if you're at all planning to learn CLS, seriously check these out.
19 x 13 inch .pdf with highlighting
19 x 13 inch .odt with highlighting
19 x 13 inch .doc with highlighting

11 x 8.5 inch .pdf with highlighting
11 x 8.5 inch .odt with highlighting
11 x 8.5 inch .doc with highlighting

Thanks go out to Lucas Garron, Macky, Joeynub, SaSt, Buddha, and Quadrescence for the help in either finding algs, providing pictures, or being a cute fat guy.



anyway, CLS posters aside, time for the "and more!"
Okie. So if you at all have a want for some kind of algorithm posters, and happen to be planning to be going to US Nationals, then cool.

If you want a printout of an alg set or whatnot, give a request below. I'll be charging a very small fee (20cents/page?) in exchange (to pay for ink and paper and the 8 hours of my life that it took to make these CLS sheets. D:<)
Apparently Sarah (Sa967St) has BUNCH of alg sheets:
[6/22/2010 8:15:19 PM] Sela: CLL, COLL, CLS, ELL, ELS, F2LL, OLL, PLL, sq-1 algs, VHF2L
[6/22/2010 8:15:26 PM] Sela: roru

so if you just want whatever she haz there, with her algs, I'm sure I could work out something so she gets part of the cut for providing lotz of algs. 
Otherwise, just upload a .doc if you want a special order or whatnot.

This is a one-time thing, probably, and there will be a cap if people start asking for, like, ZBLL alg posters that take me an hour to print.  If people end up wanting some, I will be printing before I head off to Nats, and bring all with me. I will exchange *there and then.* (~Boston ~5'th-10'th)

So, erm, yeah. Ideas?

Also, please tell me if you like the CLS alg sheets. :e

~Stachu


----------



## dbax0999 (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't want to learn CLS, but I'm sure Buddha is grateful for your thanks.


----------



## macky (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Stachu, do you have more reliable/permanent links for these that I can place on my site? (Not dropbox.)


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 24, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> [6/22/2010 8:15:19 PM] Sela: CLL, COLL, CLS, ELL, ELS, F2LL, OLL, PLL,* sq-1 algs*, VHF2L
> [6/22/2010 8:15:26 PM] Sela: roru
> 
> so if you just want whatever she haz there, with her algs, I'm sure I could work out something so she gets part of the cut for providing lotz of algs.
> Otherwise, just upload a .doc if you want a special order or whatnot.



I forgot to mention that the square-1 algs include all CPs, EOs and EPs and that the pics have my sq1 colour scheme (BOY with green U white F)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 24, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> I don't want to learn CLS, but I'm sure Buddha is grateful for your thanks.


 He's a cool guy.



macky said:


> Hey Stachu, do you have more reliable/permanent links for these that I can place on my site? (Not dropbox.)


Not as of now. Hrm, I'll put them on my (woah. 2yrs outdated?) website in a few weeks for now. If you want, you can host them on your server and do with the files as you please. I just want the algs to be out, really, as I think they're pretty nice. Took tons of time finding them and such.

Actually, probably tomorrow night, I'll add all of the algs to the wiki, so that should probably help a good bit, if nothing else, but for the actual sheets, give me a week or two, or tell me you can just put them on your site.



Sa967St said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > [6/22/2010 8:15:19 PM] Sela: CLL, COLL, CLS, ELL, ELS, F2LL, OLL, PLL,* sq-1 algs*, VHF2L
> ...


Mhmm. Color scheme differences aren't as much as a problem on Sq-1's methinks. But wow, lots of algs. 0.o


----------

